# HELP NEEDED PLEASE



## gowen1 (4 Jul 2016)

can anyone tell me what this item is please


----------



## marku (4 Jul 2016)

A pure guess but is it a shaper?


----------



## fiacha (4 Jul 2016)

looks similar to one of these - http://www.lathes.co.uk/thiel-produro/


----------

